# Feel like you don't know yourself?



## enroutetopeace (Nov 30, 2016)

I had a panic attack a month ago, and since then I have experienced derealization accompanied with lots of anxiety and sad emotions. During my first week after the panic attack, I felt like I couldn't even go out. I failed a class and got a lot of work off. I can finally go out and socialize and be okay without fear of a huge panic attack, but I feel so much helplessness and unrealness. I feel like I'm not even real, like I'm some weird dream. Everything feels so blurry and fake, I feel like I'm looking into a crystal ball. I don't feel familiar with myself anymore and I keep thinking I'm going crazy and I'm gonna start seeing and hearing things. It's only been about a month and a half so far... any tips? I miss my girlfriend and connections with my friends so bad.. I feel so far from them. Reality feels like it's existing right in front of me, but I'm behind a glass wall and can't reach it. I'm new here. Nice to meeet you all.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

derealization isn't something I typically feel, for me the glass wall is somewhere inside, separating me from myself. however, even if it doesn't feel like it means much right now, I wanna congratulate you on feeling well enough to start reintroducing yourself to the world without fear of a panic attack, that's already a step not everyone is ready to take. that is still progress. I know you're not as okay as you want to be, but it's still a good thing.

if your friends are the understanding type, maybe you could try talking to them about this. even if they don't quite get it, they may be able to accommodate for your current misfortune. or talking to them about something so personal may help you feel closer just by virtue of the act itself. if your friends are not the understanding type, I'm not sure what else I would suggest. I'll try to remember to think about it.

either way, I wish you luck, and my inbox is open if you ever need to get my attention, haha.


----------



## enroutetopeace (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I truly appreciate it. <3


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes this is a common symptom from Dp/Dr I felt like this like 2 weeks ago, I actually didnt like looking in the mirror because I felt i was seeing a stranger and seeing my family felt like i was looking at strange creatures as bad as it sounds. But....Im 75% better now. Many symptoms are starting to fade away  And the best advice I can give you is ignoring the symptoms as bad as it gets, and dont get in forums. I came back to help a few people but Im going to delete it . If you need any advice im willing to help  And Listen, IT DOES GO AWAY IF YOU LET IT GO AWAY.


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

It's going to take time your brain is currently chemically imbalanced, whether from drugs or anxiety in general. Be kind to yourself it's not your fault shit happens in life... it gets better as time goes on, in the mean time I'd recommend a balanced out diet and exercising.

Good luck,
Psychostein


----------

